# Install GNS3 ON freeBSD



## Fernely29 (Nov 6, 2019)

How to install gns3


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

There was a port for it; emulators/gns3. It was removed because it depended on QT4, that was an old version though.

You could ask the old maintainer if he's willing and able to update it so it can be restored.


----------

